# Got an email about a job - wondering if anyone got the same thing?



## RiffWraith (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello
Mr. Jeffrey I am xxxxxx

Well, the situation is this, I've heard enough of your composciciones, I think are excellent, ask for a job on your part, that and a small dose of enthusiasm, this is very personal project, and what I want to do is a soundtrack about a book full.

What I know is the price of labor, or if you charge for track or full album OST, and we are really talking about. I think you could expect a bit of understanding with respect to price, so as you can be sure, I know in advance what I'm asking is not easy nor is it only in three days, you can be sure that no I will give you less than you deserve for the job, but it would fix the price you actually what necesieto is a full album of 22 tracks or so, maybe 4 to 6 minutes each, please consider the proposcision and if yes, please give me details on pricing, I will give you more details about why and job parameters. Nothing you have not made online by promoting personal, I assure you that.

Without further ado, I expect a prompt response
--------------------

It almost sounds like one of those Nigerian scams. I'd like to give the sender the benifit of the doubt, but I am always cautious. The originating ip address is Mexico. I was just wondering if anyone has received the same or similiar email? Feel free to pm me if you know anything, but dont want to post here.

Thanks!


----------



## midphase (Jan 17, 2012)

I have not...but it sounds funny as hell. Yes, I bet it's a scam!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 17, 2012)

Does Choco live in Mexico?


----------



## midphase (Jan 18, 2012)

I think he's on the northern side of the border.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 18, 2012)

ohh, that does not sound any good ! haha


----------



## dedersen (Jan 18, 2012)

He expects a prompt response though, and without further ado. Sounds important!


----------



## Lex (Jan 18, 2012)

I had couple of mails similar to this...and it was trailer music freaks, trying to get custom tracks (to call them precious and put on youtube I guess)...very, truly pathetically sad.

And if it isn't that, I would still ask money upfront. 

alex


----------



## lux (Jan 18, 2012)

have you googled his name? Sounds relevant.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 18, 2012)

They want what now?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, I needed a good laugh today! :D


----------



## dasindevin (Jan 18, 2012)

I would just tell him

"please check payable no make to : without further ado, yes, ham sandwich"


----------



## Ed (Jan 18, 2012)

hahaha 3 days???? hahahahahahaah


----------



## nikolas (Jan 18, 2012)

Well...

If you ask for 22,000 $ and get it, I'm more than willing to help out in 3 days and produce 1 single track. And I'm very sure that another 20 Vi-controler-ghost-writers will show up for 1000$ each! 

Go on... Tell him... please...


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 18, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Jan 18 said:


> Does Choco live in Mexico?



Sent him an email asking where he lives. Let's see what his response is.



lux @ Wed Jan 18 said:


> have you googled his name? Sounds relevant.



Yes - I googled his name, and also phrases from the email. The latter didn't show anything, but his name is associated with a youtue account.

Just sent him an email, asking what his budget is, what the music is for....etc. Curiuos to see how he responds.


----------



## Gusfmm (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm at a loss... just like Matt said: what is he asking for exactly???

Don't even bother asking for a check upfront, it'll be bogus and a total waste of time.


----------



## jleckie (Jan 18, 2012)

TheUnfinished @ Wed Jan 18 said:


> They want what now?



Answer: A small dose of enthusiasm.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, it's been 6 days since I got back to him with a, "sure I'd like to write music for you. What's your budget?" email. Have not heard back. Not that I was really expecting to....


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, no sooner do I post the above ^, and then I get this:

Well, due to a little snippet of time, let's talk about prices later, it seems that an agreement will be taken, I have no idea how much to pay, but according to this are 22 songs q hope can prepare, for one of the first specification 


Disc 1


1.-Tides of Darkness
2.-Lady Azthaelizh
3.-Lord of Death
4.-Sacrifice
5.-The Angel and the Beast
6.-Grim Secrets
7.-A Promisse is Forever
8.-Long Knife's Night
9.-The Eye who see Everything
10.-Agnathar's Shadow'
11.-When Love Dies


Disc 2


1.-Kill Them All
2.-A Blood Vengance
3.-The DeathKnight
4.-Eclesía Pecatum
5.-Between The Death and Lust
6.-People of Dammed
7.-No Shape, No Mercy, No Problem
8.-The Rise of Dammed
9.-A Dark Crusade
10.-Long Live The King
11.-In The Ashes of Might
Part1.- April
Part2.- The DeathKnight -Piano Version-


Disc1 


1.-The Tides of Darkness - At final days of the year 2000, the Dark forces was envolved in a crusher war that bring end to a long epoch of conflictive aconteciments, today is no darkmen in this land, but for the gosts of the dead, the fight is not over yet. 

A Dark Prologue

Acendent *Tension
instrumental 
Great Final
Piano, Violin, Cello.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
2.- Lady Azthaelizh -A girl is the motor of our hero, that is a darkboy envolved in the war without conociment or own chosse, the girl is the most beautyfull person that our hero knows, and fall in love with her.

A piano Suite *Love
A Balls with the expresion of Beautyfull
Just piano
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
3.-Lord of Death - Gorathaür, the cruel, is a man came from the hell to help our hero, but the young hero must sell his soul tho the darkness and to this men, He is a Grim lord of Death, and his past is very sinister, the Lord of Death kill our hero's enemy, and send his head to the girl that our DK loves, like a present from our young and frightened hero.

A Theme for Gorathaür the cruel

Acoustic -No electricguitars- *Might
Melody of Goths *Fear-Doom
Coral Voices
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
4.-Sacrifice -An apart, the history that our hero heared, is a history of a boy, that knows he will die, but he inmolate himself and the parents of his girlfriend, because they strike the girl. Is the same girl whos tell this history.


A Theme for the Boy *Heroism
Anyone instrument *Sadness
No Voices
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
5.-The Angel and the Beast -The First thing about the past of Gorathaür, tell abaout the moment in he knows his wife, the track must be dark and so romantic... may be with electric guitars

A Theme for a Dark young love
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

i´ll send the next specification as soon as possible
please, I am a responsible person
No, I will not make to you
work without pay
is a matter of time only

Wonder if it is in fact someone from this forum. Maybe I will ask Fredrick to have a little ip addy check.... 8)


----------



## Kralc (Jan 24, 2012)

Either way it's hilarious. wait, I take that back. It's beautyfull. Especially the "coral voices" :D


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jan 24, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Wed Jan 25 said:


> Well, no sooner do I post the above ^, and then I get this:
> 
> Well, due to a little snippet of time, let's talk about prices later, it seems that an agreement will be taken, I have no idea how much to pay, but according to this are 22 songs q hope can prepare, for one of the first specification




:D ??? :D 

But this one is cool:
"7.-No Shape, No Mercy, No Problem"


----------



## Resoded (Jan 25, 2012)

So... let's see here. You had three days to complete it minus the six days that has passed. All you need to do is complete 24 tracks, with 4 to 6 minutes on each track summing up to a minimum of 96 minutes of music, in -3 days. I think the easiest way to do this would be traveling back in time.

There's obviously no time to waste here so chop chop, you can talk prices later.


----------



## lux (Jan 25, 2012)

having watched quite a few epic movies recently I finally realized who wrote all the scripts


----------

